# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Video Aereo de una presa en Honduras.

## titobcn

Hola aqui os dejo este video de youtube que me parecio muy interesante, parece estar echo a traves de un dron por los detalles tan cercanos
de la presa, no sabia donde ponerlo y lo he puesto aqui en embalses general.
La Presa se llama Central hidroelectrica Gral. Francisco Morazan en Honduras.

----------

HUESITO (01-mar-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias titobcn.
Que buenas actrices son las presas estén donde estén. Salen siempre unas vistas espectaculares no sólo para los aficionados a los embalses.

----------


## HUESITO

Muchas gracias Titobcn, es impresionante.
La verdad es que con este tipo de artefactos voladores, se pueden hacer videos muy buenos. En poco tiempo, cuando sean mas adsequibles, veremos bastantes grabaciones de este tipo.
Un saludo.

----------

